# Gel saddles?



## hoppym27 (30 Sep 2017)

Are they any good for long rides?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Sep 2017)

No


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Sep 2017)

Some like them. Some don't.

I tried one and hated it. You might find it great.

Try one and see.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2017)

Hell no. i had one and it was truly dreadful and very painful. Go the other way. I did, and i havn't looked back. You might be able to find an LBS that will let you try various saddles out before you buy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Sep 2017)

I often ride over 150 miles on a gel saddle. If you find one that works ( I find that having a saddle with a 'cut out' centre works well ) and is shaped to fit your sit bones, they are a god send. A lot of people who don't actually ride 'endurance' distances, may disagree. I do long distances, quite frequently, and find a decent gel saddle, indispensable. It's very much a case of 'horses for courses' though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2017)

What distance do you mean by lomg?


----------



## mcshroom (30 Sep 2017)

It depends on what gel saddle you are talking about but in general I've found the ones I've had switch from comfortable to torture around 60-70 miles. However with just a few seasons of audaxing and multi week tours under my belt I obviously don't ride 'endurance' distances


----------



## Alan O (30 Sep 2017)

Which gel saddle? Without knowing, I don't think you can get a meaningful answer - and even then, you can only get an answer that's right for someone else.

I had a gel saddle and did lots of long day rides on it... and it really was quite often painful by the end of the day. I'm really not sure why it took me so long to replace it - it's possibly because I was in some sort of denial after having given away my old Brooks B17 with my previous bike.

But others clearly find different and are well suited to their gel saddles.

I don't think it's anything to do with the _kind_ of saddle - after all, 'gel' is just a sort of foam, and people ride foam-padded saddles for very long distances.

It's surely just the individual saddle that counts, and you just have to find one that suits you - be it gel, leather, wood, cheese, whatever.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2017)

They're OK if they fit. Just don't call it gel. Call it something like multi density closed cell foam.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2017)

I use a Selle Italia Maxflite Gel Flow Saddle on the bike i do a lot of my distance riding on. Coupled with a decent pair of padded shorts tights or bib it could work extremely well. I used to have a charge spoon on bother bikes but doing 60-70 miles in one stretch left me extremely sore till i switched over. Now i worry about my pacing for the ride more than a sore arse 60 miles into a long ride


----------



## hoppym27 (1 Oct 2017)

So my best option would be to work out a saddle that fits properly...would my local bike shop do that for me normally?

I've seen some places that do bike fitting but they charge around fifty quid for that..is that the same thing?


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> No


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Oct 2017)

Go for a good leather saddle like a Brooks, heaven knows how many 'gel' saddles I bought and chucked away as every single one of them gave me numb bum torture after only a very few limited miles!


----------



## BrynCP (1 Oct 2017)

mcshroom said:


> It depends on what gel saddle you are talking about but in general I've found the ones I've had switch from comfortable to torture around 60-70 miles. However with just a few seasons of audaxing and multi week tours under my belt I obviously don't ride 'endurance' distances


This is my exact experience too, the first 50 miles it's fine, then it's just outright uncomfortable and I find myself having to get out the saddle every few minutes for relief. Never had that with non-gel saddles.


----------



## Alan O (1 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> My suspicion is that this isn't a function of what it's made of but whether it's a good fit.


Exactly.


----------



## bikepacker (1 Oct 2017)

My experience is opposite to many touring cyclists. I am currently using a Selle Italia Man Gel Flow saddle and find it excellent for long distance touring. I have tried every make of leather saddle including many different models of Brooks and find them to be most uncomfortable.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Oct 2017)

I think the point is for a saddle to be comfortable for a long ride, your weight should be on your "sit bones" (basically where your hipbones get closest to the saddle) and not on your <euphemism> soft tissues. So a saddle like the Gel Flow above might be great, because you are still mostly contacting via sit bones, and the padding just cushions them a bit, while a bulky padded saddle may feel comfortable when you first sit on it, after a few miles you'll be in agony.




*VS*





I'm a fan of an unpadded Brooks, but they really don't work for everyone, and they are not cheap though I believe have a good resale value.

Fizik have a saddle test scheme where I believe you can pay a deposit and try out different saddles. Might be worth looking for a retailer near you that has them.


----------



## KnackeredBike (1 Oct 2017)

Horses for courses. I had all manner of non-gel saddles having read the "gel saddles aren't as comfy as a good leather saddle". Inevitably ended up with a sore arse over 30ish miles.

Went into LBS asking for the comfiest saddle, didn't care how stupid it looks. Sold a gel one. Now absolutely fine doing long rides on 23mm.

I think that if anything it shows that the material matters very little, it's much more the width and shape of the saddle which makes it comfy or not comfy.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I think the point is for a saddle to be comfortable for a long ride, your weight should be on your "sit bones" (basically where your hipbones get closest to the saddle) and not on your <euphemism> soft tissues. So a saddle like the Gel Flow above might be great, because you are still mostly contacting via sit bones, and the padding just cushions them a bit, while a bulky padded saddle may feel comfortable when you first sit on it, after a few miles you'll be in agony.
> View attachment 376438
> *VS*
> View attachment 376439


Or vice versa. Or one might be fine on one bike and the other on another, but swap them around and it'll be hell.

I don't rate flat saddles like the first one above because they aren't saddle-shaped until someone of the design weight sits on them: if you're too light then it's like sitting on a table; too heavy and the "soft tissues" get squished.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> So my best option would be to work out a saddle that fits properly...would my local bike shop do that for me normally?


Not all of them, but some offer it as a service. Or you can find Art's Cyclery videos on how to grope your own bum correctly with a tape measure by proxy with some foil or card. I've yet to see a system that gets it right every time - that's probably only possible with real-time pressure-measuring tools on turbo trainers at labs and maybe not even then.



> I've seen some places that do bike fitting but they charge around fifty quid for that..is that the same thing?


A bike fit should include it IMO but also include saddle position, stem selection and bar type/position as a minimum. Ask what it includes. There are no dumb questions - but lots of opaque adverts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2017)

I find this comfy


----------



## jefmcg (1 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> I find this comfy
> 
> View attachment 376532


darksider!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2017)

Yep the darkside is comfy with this one. Not a single pressure point across hands, feet, neck or bum etc. A revelation after years of uprights.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Oct 2017)

I have a Selle Italia similar to the one @jefmcg posted and it’s very comfortable for me, but my best one i bought for four quid second hand finished in a rather nasty fake carbon finish. If you a few you’ll soon find out which is good for you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> *So my best option would be to work out a saddle that fits properly...would my local bike shop do that for me normally?*
> 
> I've seen some places that do bike fitting but they charge around fifty quid for that..is that the same thing?



Yes - Trek/Bontrager, Specialised etc stockists will have a device* to measure your sit bones width and then match you up to a suitable width saddle which will improve your chances no end of a comfortable fit.

* It's a gel pad that you sit on and the depressions of your sit bone are measurable.

No charge for this service from the dealer.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - Trek/Bontrager, Specialised etc stockists will have a device* to measure your sit bones width...


Otherwise known as an 'Assometer'.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2017)

ITMD - Ischial Tuberosity Measuring Device?


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

DCBassman said:


> ITMD - Ischial Tuberosity Measuring Device?


Bumometer?


----------



## hoppym27 (4 Oct 2017)

ok..so i went to Evans just now..because its round the corner for work..the chap said we can measure you but there isnt much point, its how you sit..i said I had a hybrid and i do in excess of 50 mile rides..he said a hybrids not really designed for that distance then recommended a new bike..an adventure road bike..or try the fabric scoop or similiar with a 142 measurement....ive been impressed with that store up to now but i left feeling a little underwhelmed today!


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> ok..so i went to Evans just now..because its round the corner for work..the chap said we can measure you but there isnt much point, its how you sit..i said I had a hybrid and i do in excess of 50 mile rides..he said a hybrids not really designed for that distance then recommended a new bike..an adventure road bike..or try the fabric scoop or similiar with a 142 measurement....ive been impressed with that store up to now but i left feeling a little underwhelmed today!


Should have probably said that's nice and asked if you could speak to someone more senior


----------



## hoppym27 (4 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Should have probably said that's nice and asked if you could speak to someone more senior



I couldnt be bothered at that point...very nice lad but I did specifically go in to get measured so at least he should have done that


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2017)

Golden rule. There are approximately 10 000 backside types to each type of saddle in production.

In the days when I rode an upright I must have tried 20 different saddles including the supposedly ultimate Brooks B17! The Brooks* was true suffering, the like of which I'd not want to go through again, the 1000 miles I rode on it are the worst miles of my cycling life. I eventually found a Specialised saddle which was comfortable and immediately bought another 6, one for each of my other bikes. I must have clocked up 10s of thousands of miles on MTBs Folders and a Thorn Club Tour on those saddles and never did the saddle give me a moment's pain on any bike.

* Others swear by the legendary B17, my recommendations if you are even saddled** with one, is to soak it in a solvent like a high quality petrol for a day or two. Then set fire to it!
**Pun intended, sorry!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2017)

byegad said:


> Golden rule. There are approximately 10 000 backside types to each type of saddle in production.
> 
> In the days when I rode an upright I must have tried 20 different saddles including the supposedly ultimate Brooks B17! The Brooks* was true suffering, the like of which I'd not want to go through again, the 1000 miles I rode on it are the worst miles of my cycling life. I eventually found a Specialised saddle which was comfortable and immediately bought another 6, one for each of my other bikes. I must have clocked up 10s of thousands of miles on MTBs Folders and a Thorn Club Tour on those saddles and never did the saddle give me a moment's pain on any bike.
> 
> ...



@byegad 

In view of the high regard that the B17 is held by many; that's potentially an inflammatory post.


----------



## byegad (5 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @byegad
> 
> In view of the high regard that the B17 is held by many; that's potentially an inflammatory post.



Which is why i bought one! However even after 1000 miles just10 miles on it saw me getting off to ease my aching bum!

While I accept lots of people like the B17, my post was trying to show that there's no such thing as a perfect saddle. Your perfect saddle is his rather uncomfortable saddle and my medieval torture implement. Another of those irregular verbs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2017)

byegad said:


> Which is why i bought one! However even after 1000 miles just10 miles on it saw me getting off to ease my aching bum!
> 
> While I accept lots of people like the B17, my post was trying to show that there's no such thing as a perfect saddle. Your perfect saddle is his rather uncomfortable saddle and my medieval torture implement. Another of those irregular verbs.



I had a Brookes Professional many years ago and it was truly awful - apart from being atrociously uncomfortable it sagged in the middle when it got soaked on a long wet ride. Maybe the leather wasn't so good back in the day.


----------



## Tim330 (26 Oct 2017)

Recently replaced my MTB saddle with a Brooks B17 and its a big improvement. However the amount of time I have to spend rubbing in Proofide, stopping it getting wet, covering etc might mean a gel saddle will be better and less obvious.
Previously had good experiences with the Selle on touring bikes, but after a while they just feel a bit flat.


----------



## simongt (26 Oct 2017)

Ahh, the great saddle debate again - !  I've used a couple of Viscount VS17 saddles for some years. Being of the 'firm gel' variety, they've been fine - until the fabric wore through. I now have a B.17 on my commuter / tourer and as it's now nicely broken in after about three hundred miles and suitable applications of Proofide, ahh, joy - !  But as has been stated quite rightly by many, saddles are a VERY personal thing and having a comfortable one depends on many factors.


----------



## pawl (26 Oct 2017)

Back in the day when Methuselah was a lad there wasn’t a lot of choice.there was of course Brooks in various styles,I believe Wright’s was anotheri I had both.The Brooks was better quality than the Wrights but both were comfortable over 100+ days. 
Perhaps had a more resilient posterior. All the club people I knew were rectant to use what they called plastic saddles
How times change.


----------



## Widge (19 Nov 2017)

IME there are 'gel' saddles and there are gel padded saddles.......and if you go this route-it is a lottery. Many people starting out unsurprisingly surmise that the BIGGER and more PADDED the saddle is the better. Nothing could be further from the truth. It is more about the SHAPE of the saddle and where the squishy gelness has been applied. Big squashy gel padded saddles saddles tend to be more uncomfortable than you'd think unless you have a big squashy bottom to go with them and only ride a mile or two at a time. Rock hard, razor-thin and unforgiving saddles can be the same and you need to match the saddle to your cycling style and your physical needs. This is the tricky bit that so often involves much 'trial and error'.
I have a bony bum AND a tendency to feel grunge-futtock pain so eventually I settled on the SMP range of anatomically designed saddles (Big cutout and slim but padded tuberosity(?) support in the right place) which now give me effortless comfort on my road bike over moderate distances. Their pro level saddles are eye-wateringly expensive....but they do a range of 'entry-level' saddles (vinyl covered and a bit heavier/bulkier) that give a pretty good feel for how well they work. 'TRK' model for hybrids/commuting and sitty up styles of riding and 'Extra' for more 'sporty' roadie style riding. I Ride an Extra on my road bike and a TRK on my MTB and have never had to give my nut-comfort another thought...

BUT..........

YMMV

best
w


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2017)

Load of nads. You need a saddle to fit your sit bone and it will be good for long rides.


----------



## Widge (19 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> Load of nads. You need a saddle to fit your sit bone and it will be good for long rides.


I thought that's what I implied>?
Sorry.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> ok..so i went to Evans just now..because its round the corner for work..the chap said we can measure you but there isnt much point, its how you sit..i said I had a hybrid and i do in excess of 50 mile rides..he said a hybrids not really designed for that distance then recommended a new bike..an adventure road bike..or try the fabric scoop or similiar with a 142 measurement....ive been impressed with that store up to now but i left feeling a little underwhelmed today!


I must be strange then, my most comfortable bike is a Ridgeback Hybrid. It's the bike I mainly tour on as well as the bike I'd normally grab from the shed for general use, I'm quite happy doing 'back to back' 100 mile days on it............................and it has a Brooks but a B17n (Narrow) as opposed to the B17.


----------



## Alan O (19 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I must be strange then, my most comfortable bike is a Ridgeback Hybrid. It's the bike I mainly tour on as well as the bike I'd normally grab from the shed for general use, I'm quite happy doing 'back to back' 100 mile days on it............................and it has a Brooks but a B17n (Narrow) as opposed to the B17.


When it comes to the best saddle, I'm becoming increasingly convinced that we're _all_ strange!


----------



## simongt (22 Nov 2017)

And of course, if you are one of those lucky enough to get on with a B.17, as soon as it's broken in, you can do away with all that posterior padding - !


----------



## Alan O (23 Nov 2017)

simongt said:


> And of course, if you are one of those lucky enough to get on with a B.17, as soon as it's broken in, you can do away with all that posterior padding - !


I've been trying to do away with my posterior padding for years, but I can't seem to shift it.


----------



## froze (6 Jan 2018)

That depends on the seat, those inexpensive thick gel seats no, they are the worse, but an expensive gel seat can be quite nice depending on the individuals butt. However if you're only going around a couple of blocks or around a park then any seat will work, but once you start doing 10 plus miles then that's when things get different. A big key to comfort on a saddle is two things, primarily does the saddle fit you? a bike shop can ,measure your sit bones and tell you exactly what width of saddle you need (you can do it yourself if the local bike shop doesn't have that capability by simply sit on a 1/2 thick sheet of styrofoam with your feet flat on the ground and sitting like you would in a chair with light clothing (not jeans) for about one minute that leave two small indentations in the foam sheet, then measure the distance from center to center between the two indentations. The next issue is to determine what you bike's geometry is, if it's a bike that you set more upright on it will take a different seat vs one that is more of lean over type of riding style. With those two bits of information in your head the only thing left to consider is how far do you plan on riding the bike, the longer you will ride during a day the more expensive a saddle you should get...within your budget of course.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jan 2018)

The less you weigh the comfier a good fitting saddle feels (IMHO)..................


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> The less you weigh the comfier a good fitting saddle feels (IMHO)..................


Also, stronger legs and spinning not mashing reduces the saddle pressure, balancing it between bum and feet. The best fitting saddle can soon start to feel nasty if your legs have given up and you're using a bike saddle as a seat like a sack of spuds.


----------

